# Farm Pro 2004 2420



## DannyK (Sep 10, 2020)

Have a farm pro 2420 tractor check the Fluid in the rear for the first time after implement started to pick up uneven and was empty so got some AW32 hyd. Fluid and felled it up now it’s leaking out every we’re note only had it for 2 months


----------



## blehmann (10 mo ago)

I had a Ford 3000 that leaked like a sieve until I realized that the oil level was several inches too high. You have probably figured that out by now, but it is good knowledge for some newby coming along that doesn't know better. Too much oil, when it gets hot, will expand slightly and look for an escape route. That will often be wheel seals or weak gaskets. That housing should be vented somewhere to prevent pressure building up. I think that my vent is a tube with a 180 degree elbow just under the front of the seat. Check that to make sure that it has not gotten plugged.


----------

